# Kubota B20 hydraulic oil change video.



## j c croy (Jun 10, 2020)

Does anyone have a link to a video on how to change the hydraulic fluid in a B20? It is a 94


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is from one of our sponsors.
https://www.messicks.com/blog/kubota-b-series-changing-oils-and-filters

Other than that, the complete procedure, oils and filter types should be in your operator / owners manual.


----------



## j c croy (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks I don't have a manual. This looks like fairly new machine and I know they have changed drain plugs. I'll try and post pictures of what I have.


----------

